# 2 bikes inside a Skoda Yeti, with the spare tyre and half floor.



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

I put some bits of plywood together in a rather shonky fashion.















This nicely sits in the back of my Skoda Yeti (with the spare tyre and half floor still in place), which, with the rear seats removed will comfortably fit two 26" bikes with the front wheels off (The advantage of not being tall and riding 26" bikes ).
















The only thing remaining is to take the whole thing for a good drive, and see if it needs a couple of cross braces, to stop the ply flexing and the bikes whacking each other. I doubt this will be an issue though. It's 12mm ply.

Also, the little screws you see holding the fork mounts down are just there to tack the mounts in place while I checked the bikes fitted. They are now 1/4" T-nuts and bolts.


----------

